# Remington Rand 1911



## langfordbc (Jun 3, 2012)

Welll I've been bit by the 1911 bug. Bought my first Colt (and first pistol) just last October, a new stainless series 70 with the "100 Years of Service" rollmarks.

This guy came available at a Canadian gun forum I frequent and I was lucky enough to be the first to view the listing. Apparently the seller had over 30 offers to purchase it at the posted price in the first 6 hours. I've always wanted a WWII era .45 and now I have one! Serial # 20312xx puts it as a '44 and the slide has the appropriate type 3 markings. Barrel is stamped "HS" so as far as I can tell the only non-matching (not necessarily original, just matching) part is the magazine. Has the original finish with some wear but is overall in great shape. If I'm wrong with any of my assessments, please correct me. I know there are some knowledgeable guys here. Anyhow, just thought I'd post this for my fellow appreciators of fine art.


----------



## jdc123 (Jun 3, 2012)

Very, very nice.


----------



## cuttingintime (Jun 4, 2012)

Sure is gratifying to finely get that one piece you have longed for. I too was fortunate enough to get a Colt defender in 9mm with the 100 year roll mark.


----------



## Raintree (Jun 5, 2012)

Congats, very nice. How does she run?


----------



## langfordbc (Jun 5, 2012)

Raintree said:


> Congats, very nice. How does she run?



Haven't had the chance yet. I've been working out of town for a few weeks. Hopefully I get an opportunity soon but to be honest, I expect it will spend most of it's time resting in the safe.


----------



## Bob95065 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have it's older brother. I answered an ad like the one you described and I have been very happy with my M1911A1.

Check out Welcome to Culver's Shooting Page if you haven't already.

Bob


----------



## cuttingintime (Jul 5, 2012)

Raintree said:


> Congats, very nice. How does she run?



So far it"s been great. I carried it for 3 months put a very small scratch on the frame. so back to the glock. O yea 500 rounds without a single ftf.


----------

